# Where are Kahr made?



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

Is Kahr made in the USA?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, in Massachusetts


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

g2gunny said:


> Is Kahr made in the USA?


made in the USA, owned by the moonies (unification church)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What makes me laugh is how many gun companies are located in unfriendly gun states.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thankfully some are seeing the light and moving to Arizona.....JJ


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> made in the USA, owned by the moonies (unification church)


I think it is owned by one of the sons and not the church itself. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## flashovr89 (Jan 9, 2014)

Worcester, Massachusetts. We may have some of the toughest gun laws but I haven't had any issues trying to obtain either license to carry or buying firearms. If it was just as easy to find ammo, we'd be all set!


----------

